# SAMSUNG SH-B083L: problems with CDs

## mous16

I recently bought a BD-DVD-CD drive, it's a SAMSUNG SH-B083L. It  is connected via SATA, but the motherboard does not support AHCI, so I use piix module. It can read DVDs, but does not read CDs.

Ideas?

```
# dmesg | grep -i -e piix -e ata -e samsung -e sr0 -e dvd -e cd- | grep -v data

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda7 resume=/dev/sda8 clocksource=hpet libata.atapi_enabled=1  video=uvesafb:1280x1024-32,ywrap,mtrr:4 console=tty1 splash=silent,fadein,fadeout,theme:natural_gentoo  BOOT_MSG="Waking IFRIT..." 

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000100000 - 0000814318]   TEXT DATA BSS

[    0.144018] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.741532] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: version 2.13

[    1.741561] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.741612] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.741711] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    1.741829] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    1.744179] ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xffa0 irq 14

[    1.744188] ata2: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xffa8 irq 15

[    1.744252] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    1.744263] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    1.744309] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.744388] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.744615] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.744674] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc400 ctl 0xc080 bmdma 0xb880 irq 19

[    1.744683] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb888 irq 19

[    1.921521] ata3.00: ATA-8: MAXTOR STM3500320AS, MX1A, max UDMA/133

[    1.921538] ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    1.921600] ata3.01: ATAPI: SAMSUNG  DVDWBD SH-B083L, SB00, max UDMA/100

[    1.928546] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    1.935180] ata3.01: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.936825] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      MAXTOR STM350032 MX1A PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.937660] scsi 2:0:1:0: CD-ROM            SAMSUNG  DVDWBD SH-B083L  SB00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    1.942790] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 32x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    1.942809] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    1.942970] sr 2:0:1:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.034572] ata4.00: ATA-6: ST3200822AS, 3.01, max UDMA/133

[    2.034586] ata4.00: 390721968 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 

[    2.057370] ata4.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.057514] scsi 3:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST3200822AS      3.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

```
ls -l /dev/ | grep -e sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 Jul 19 13:24 cdrom4 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 Jul 19 13:24 cdrw4 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 Jul 19 13:24 dvd4 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 Jul 19 13:24 dvdrw4 -> sr0

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root          3 Jul 19 13:24 scd0 -> sr0

brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom   11,   0 Jul 19 13:24 sr0
```

```
# mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/test

mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
```

----------

## BradN

Can it boot a CD via the BIOS?  If not, the drive is probably defective.

----------

## mous16

 *BradN wrote:*   

> Can it boot a CD via the BIOS?  If not, the drive is probably defective.

 

I tried with an old Ubuntu CD, and it worked. With a newer one it works just a little, and then hangs, but I think it's a defective CD.

----------

## idella4

just covering the basics;  what do you have in your config in 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ──────────────────────────────── CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems ────────────────────────────────┐
> 
> │  Arrow keys navigate the menu.  <Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters    │
> ...

 

----------

## mous16

 *idella4 wrote:*   

> just covering the basics;  what do you have in your config in 
> 
> ...
> 
> 

 

Here is what I consider to be the major fields, maybe I'm missing something:

```
    Device Drivers  --->

        SCSI device support  --->

        <*> SCSI disk support

        <*> SCSI CDROM support

        <M> SCSI generic support

    <*> Serial ATA and Parallel ATA drivers  --->

        [*]   Verbose ATA error reporting

        [*]   ATA ACPI Support

        [*]   SATA Port Multiplier support

        <*>   AHCI SATA support

        [*]   ATA SFF support

        <*>     Intel ESB, ICH, PIIX3, PIIX4 PATA/SATA support

        <M>     Generic ATA support

    File systems  --->

        CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems  --->

        <M> ISO 9660 CDROM file system support

        [*]   Microsoft Joliet CDROM extensions

        [*]   Transparent decompression extension

        <M> UDF file system support
```

----------

